# New shotgun?



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Got a question? I just bought the charles daly Maxi- Mag. Before hunting with it, I took it out and fired a couple of boxes of shell at some skeets, too get a feel of how it fired. Out of the 40-50 shells I fired at least 6 miss fired. I figured maybe where it was new or maybe it got hot. Anyway last weekend the duck season here in Newfoundland started. We had the dekes out, had some birds come in and the first two shells miss fired. I could of threw the gun in the gully. Anyone, else have this same problem. I own several shot guns and never had this problem with a new gun.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

First, are you're sure it's not the shells?
Second, I've heard rumors that some lower end guns have had firing pin problems, none specifically about your gun though. Find a good gunsmith and see if he can find out what may be going on, it may be just a small minor defect that could be taken care of simply with a file or screw tightening.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Just wondering, when you say misfires do you mean "click and no boom", or the gun jammed while cycling in the next shell?

If you've got the "Click no boom" situation and you're certain it's not the ammo the shotgun either needs a gunsmith or should be returned to the retailer for another one or a refund. If it's jamming while cycling you may just need to get more shells through it. It's not uncommon for a semi-auto from any manufacturer to need 250-500 rounds to "break in" and become totally reliable.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

How deep of a dent is the fireing pin makeing in the primers?


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the response! To answer your questions. First, it's not the shells, they were bought this year. The gun has misfired both rem and win. shells. Second, it was the click and no boom situation. And third, on the misfired shells, they are only being dented 25-50%. I'm going back to the retailer to see what they say. Hopefully i'll get it straightened out. Or maybe i'll throw in the 150 buck more to get the 870. :beer:


----------

